# spreken van iets en over iets



## cyaxares_died

Het lijkt me dat men zowel "over iets" kan spreken, en "van iets". Is dat juist?
Of is een van mijn volgende zinnen fout?

De schrijver van wie je gesproken hebt, is weliswaar beroemd.

De schrijver over wie je gesproken hebt, is weliswaar beroemd.


----------



## PaulHewson

Je kunt inderdaad "over iets" en "van iets" spreken. Bijvoorbeeld:

_Hij *spreekt* morgen *over* de Amerikaanse verkiezingen. _[Hij zal morgen gaan praten over de verkiezingen in Amerika.]
_Minister Bos *spreekt* *van* een opleving van de economie. _[Minister Bos zegt dat er sprake is van een opleving van de economie.]

In uw post is de tweede zin correct, de eerste is fout.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Dank je wel. Maar waarom mij eerste zin fout is heb ik precies toch niet begrepen.
En wat is de verschil tussen

Minister Bos zegt dat er sprake is van een opleving van de economie.
en
Minister Bos praat over een opleving van de economie.

Het is toch een beetje ingewikkeld, blijkt het mij.


----------



## Suehil

cyaxares_died said:


> Het lijkt me dat men zowel "over iets" kan spreken, en "van iets". Is dat juist?
> Of is een van mijn volgende zinnen fout?
> 
> De schrijver van wie je gesproken hebt, is weliswaar beroemd.
> 
> De schrijver over wie je gesproken hebt, is weliswaar beroemd.


 

Ik geloof niet dat je tweede zin fout is, het heeft alleen een andere betekenis.

De schrijver van wie je gesproken hebt  =  Je hebt die schrijver genoemd.

De schrijver over wie je gesproken hebt  =  Je hebt veel over hem gezegd.


----------



## Raymundo23

"De schrijver van wie je gesproken hebt  =  Je hebt die schrijver genoemd."

Deze zin is naar mijn inzicht geen correct nederlands.
Het zou moeten zijn De schrijver waar over u sprak maar geen van gesproken hebt.
In ieder geval klinkt het voor mijn gehoor incorrect.


----------



## PaulHewson

cyaxares_died said:


> Dank je wel. Maar waarom mij eerste zin fout is heb ik precies toch niet begrepen.
> En wat is de verschil tussen
> 
> Minister Bos zegt dat er sprake is van een opleving van de economie.
> en
> Minister Bos praat over een opleving van de economie.
> 
> Het is toch een beetje ingewikkeld, blijkt het mij.


"spreken over" = ergens over praten, gedetailleerd
"Spreken over een opleving van de economie" betekent in dit geval dat Bos de opleving van de economie *bespreekt* (wat houdt het in? hoe is de opleving veroorzaakt? wat zijn de gevolgen? etc.).

"spreken van" = zeggen dat er ergens sprake van is
"Spreken van een opleving van de economie" betekent dan dat Bos enkel *zegt* dát de economie opleeft en weer groeit. Hij noemt alleen dit enkele feit, maar gaat hiermee niet in op de details.

_De politie *spreekt van* een ongeluk_: De politie zegt dat er sprake is van een ongeluk.
_De politie *spreekt over* een ongeluk_: De politie gaat in op de details van een bepaald ongeluk, namelijk wat is er gebeurd, waar, wanneer, etc.

De eerste zin is fout, omdat "spreken van" niet in die context gebruikt kan worden. In dit geval gaat het om het "spreken over" een schrijver die beroemd is. 

Ik hoop dat het nu iets duidelijker geworden is.


----------



## Lopes

PaulHewson said:


> "spreken van" = zeggen dat er ergens sprake van is


 
Ik ga even heel flauw doen, maar je mag de definiendum nooit in de definiëns zetten  (hoewel het ook mijn eerste gedachte als uitleg was  )


----------



## HKK

Raymundo23 said:


> Het zou moeten zijn De schrijver waar over u sprak.



Ik ben het eens met wat je zegt, maar ik wil er even bijvoegen dat je meestal niet naar mensen verwijst met 'waarover' of andere 'waar+voorzetselvormen'.


----------



## Grytolle

Dit te vergelijken met "dromen van" en "dromen over"


----------

